# Sad but true and in some ways hilarious



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our 87 year old Mother In Law had to have cancer shots on Thurs, so while we were out she needed a couple items from the grocery store. While waiting in line to check out, someone yelled Toilet Paper being stocked. Almost everyone in line took off running.???????? For those of us old enough to remember the blue light special, it brought back fond memories.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Meanwhile in Swiss Alps...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Meanwhile in Swiss Alps...


Wow I literally laughed out loud at this picture


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great story, Tag and I really hope your Mother in law is doing well!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol urban shooter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you DSI Wish the best for you and your family


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha that’s hilarious Tag, people are really losing it out there!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Too funny Tag, sorry to hear about your mother in law. 
I will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey Tag, hope your family is doing well, especially your mother in law. I was at a Wal-Mart grocery store last month, and they were restocking the toilet paper. They didn't even bother putting it on the shelf. They just started handing out rolls to the masses...

I'm not worried though. I've been saving all my junk mail since March. Finally a use for all those coupons...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------

